# [Solved] Trouble With ipw2200 Driver

## stunirvana21

I don't have much experience with wireless cards but I am trying to get a Intel 2200BGN wireless card working. I have the module loaded but I don't see the interface when I do a iwconfig or lspci -v. I must be missing something simple. I tried toggling the wireless card switch and I still didn't see the interface. Any ideas?

Various information:

lsmod | grep ipw

kernel config -- I used genkernel

dmesg | grep ipw

lspci -v

ThanksLast edited by stunirvana21 on Wed Oct 16, 2013 12:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nemectic

Is that info taken from inside your gentoo install or from running the livecd/another install? I ask because your lspci -v shows iwlwifi loaded? 

Also, have you installed the relevant firmware - sys-firmware/iwl2000-ucode or sys-kernel/linux-firmware?

----------

## stunirvana21

 *nemectic wrote:*   

> Is that info taken from inside your gentoo install or from running the livecd/another install? I ask because your lspci -v shows iwlwifi loaded? 
> 
> Also, have you installed the relevant firmware - sys-firmware/iwl2000-ucode or sys-kernel/linux-firmware?

 

That is from inside my install. Should iwlwifi not be loaded?

I have sys-firmware/ipw2200-firmware installed.

----------

## nemectic

No, it should be loaded.

What's the output of

```
ifconfig -a
```

Also, you want to install net-wireless/iw instead of net-wireless/wireless-tools, then please post the output of

```
iw dev
```

----------

## stunirvana21

 *nemectic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What's the output of
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

enp1s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.202  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::ba88:e3ff:fe15:6682  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether b8:88:e3:15:66:82  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 117  bytes 90461 (88.3 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 93  bytes 7205 (7.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 88  bytes 7088 (6.9 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 88  bytes 7088 (6.9 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

 *nemectic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, you want to install net-wireless/iw instead of net-wireless/wireless-tools, then please post the output of
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nothing is returned. I didn't remove net-wireless/wireless-tools since it is a dependency of another package. Do I need to remove it or can both coexist?

----------

## Gusar

ipw2200 = "Intel Pro Wireless 2200", but you have "Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2200". Not the same thing. One is almost ten years old and shipped with Pentium-M machines, the other is fairly new. iwlwifi is the right driver for you, and the required firmware is in the linux-firmware package.

Also, if you intend to use iwconfig/iwlist and wpa_supplicant with -Dwext, don't forget to activate wext compatibility in the kernel. Or use iw and wpa_supplicant with -Dnl80211

----------

## stunirvana21

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> ipw2200 = "Intel Pro Wireless 2200", but you have "Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 2200". Not the same thing. One is almost ten years old and shipped with Pentium-M machines, the other is fairly new. iwlwifi is the right driver for you, and the required firmware is in the linux-firmware package.
> 
> Also, if you intend to use iwconfig/iwlist and wpa_supplicant with -Dwext, don't forget to activate wext compatibility in the kernel. Or use iw and wpa_supplicant with -Dnl80211

 

Well it helps when I try to install the correct firmware.  :Embarassed: 

Thanks.

----------

